# Bees for MS



## uru55

I have been interested to read what has been said on the forum about apitherapy, and my experience is just starting. I have MS and saw a wonderful man in Belgium who's been treating MS for 15 years wthe bee venom. There in a doctor in Maine who does the same thing. Check him out:

Dr. Theodore Cherbuliez
13 Main Street, P.O. Box 155
South Freeport ME 04078-0155
USA

tel.: + 1 207-865-1269
e-mail: [email protected]

I have not yet contacted him, but will do so


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

uru55 said:


> I have been interested to read what has been said on the forum about apitherapy, and my experience is just starting. I have MS and saw a wonderful man in Belgium who's been treating MS for 15 years wthe bee venom. There in a doctor in Maine who does the same thing. Check him out:
> 
> Dr. Theodore Cherbuliez
> 13 Main Street, P.O. Box 155
> South Freeport ME 04078-0155
> USA
> 
> tel.: + 1 207-865-1269
> e-mail: [email protected]
> 
> I have not yet contacted him, but will do so


URU55, I had the opportunity to hear Dr. Cherbuliez speak at our NC State Beekeepers meeting. He was very interesting and knowledgeable. He worked in conjunction with Frederique Keller that day and they treated lots of people for arthritis, gout, diabetic neuropathy and other illnesses during the workshops that they taught. If you get the chance to hear him speak I recommend that you do so.

Susan


----------



## uru55

I am being treated by Rich Domerego, who has written a book with Dr Cherbuliez, and who lives in Brussels. He too said, if I could get the chance, I should try to go and see him. It will mean a journey to Maine, but that's a holiday in preparation!


----------



## Wayne Smith

uru55 said:


> I am being treated by Rich Domerego, who has written a book with Dr Cherbuliez, and who lives in Brussels. He too said, if I could get the chance, I should try to go and see him. It will mean a journey to Maine, but that's a holiday in preparation!


Do you find the bee sting therapy effective for your MS? I have a friend diagnosed with MS three years ago and would be very interested to find out if my bees could help.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

uru55 said:


> I am being treated by Rich Domerego, who has written a book with Dr Cherbuliez, and who lives in Brussels. He too said, if I could get the chance, I should try to go and see him. It will mean a journey to Maine, but that's a holiday in preparation!


Do you have the name of the book? I would love to read it.

Susan


----------



## uru55

I only started the treatment a month ago, and for the moment I am working up to a quantity of bee vemon that will be effective. At the beginning there are side effects, which I have for the time being, and then number of injections will increase. The number of stings that will be effective may well be 35+ twice a week, but I won't be up to that quantity for some time. I'll keep you posted. Any way, it's better than Interferon etc!


----------



## uru55

Gregory and Susan Fariss said:


> Do you have the name of the book? I would love to read it.
> 
> Susan


The book I read was in French, called "Ces abbeilles qui nous guerissent" -> Theses bees who heal us, but there is another person who has written about Bees and MS called Pat Wagner, but I haven't read anything by her. There is stuff on the net about her, and she in the US.


----------



## odfrank

*I am a beekeeper with MS*

Started beekeeping in 1970, got MS in 1990, get stung regularly, MS is progressing slowly.


----------



## uru55

odfrank said:


> Started beekeeping in 1970, got MS in 1990, get stung regularly, MS is progressing slowly.


Is the MS progressing, or do you feel that there is some improvement. I was told that in 70% of cases there is an improvement.

Are you stung regularly because you look after bees or do you get stung with the idea if getting treated?


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

uru55 said:


> The book I read was in French, called "Ces abbeilles qui nous guerissent" -> Theses bees who heal us, but there is another person who has written about Bees and MS called Pat Wagner, but I haven't read anything by her. There is stuff on the net about her, and she in the US.


I guess I could painstakingly translate it and then read it!  
I've read Pat Wagner's book, "How Well Are You Willing To Bee?" Another one by Amber Rose, "Bee in Balance," is really good. And I was given a copy of Charles Mraz's "Health and the Honeybee" for my birthday a couple of weeks ago that is also good. Amber Rose's book is probably the most comprehensive in the way of actual instructions on how to sting for various problems. I am just starting "Bees Don't Get Arthritis," by Fred Malone. I think I will try to find a copy of "Ces abbeilles qui nous guerissent," to read when I am through. Thanks URU.

Susan


----------



## Jeffzhear

What a fascinating thread. OdFrank, do you think your progression is slower then most because of the bee stings? I wish you the best, sincerely.


----------



## odfrank

*For all I know....*

It was the bee venom that gave me MS....


----------



## uru55

odfrank said:


> It was the bee venom that gave me MS....


Now there's a curious thing to say! Bee venom may have given you MS 

Who told you that one? I've never heard of MS being caused by bee venom - in fact I've never heard of beekeepers with MS.


----------



## uru55

Gregory and Susan Fariss said:


> I guess I could painstakingly translate it and then read it!
> I've read Pat Wagner's book, "How Well Are You Willing To Bee?" Another one by Amber Rose, "Bee in Balance," is really good. And I was given a copy of Charles Mraz's "Health and the Honeybee" for my birthday a couple of weeks ago that is also good. Amber Rose's book is probably the most comprehensive in the way of actual instructions on how to sting for various problems. I am just starting "Bees Don't Get Arthritis," by Fred Malone. I think I will try to find a copy of "Ces abbeilles qui nous guerissent," to read when I am through. Thanks URU.
> 
> Susan


Thanks for those names. I shall be adding that to my list of books to read 
It may well be that the book "Ces abeilles qui nous guerissent" is translated, but you'll have to check it out. If not, there's some work to be done in the winter months! It's written by Roch Domérego, who is the man I saw in Brussels for the apitherapy.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

odfrank said:


> It was the bee venom that gave me MS....


I agree with URU, I have never heard of bee stings giving anyone MS. In fact, experts understand what MS is, but don't really know what causes it. Here are some of the possible explanations, but none have been proven:

Scientists have long been searching for an infectious agent that might trigger MS. While many different viruses have been suggested, including rabies, herpes simplex virus, measles, corona virus, canine distemper virus, HTLV-1, Epstein-Barr virus, among others, none has yet been confirmed. Chlamydia pneumoniae, a bacterial agent, has also been suggested but never proven. Although no trigger has yet been identified, most MS experts believe that some infectious agent is involved in initiating the disease process.
From The MS Information Sourcebook, produced by the National MS Society.

Susan


----------



## odfrank

*You Mis-quoted Me*

What I said was: "For all I know, it was Bee venom that gave me MS". I continue to get Bee Stings, the MS continues to get worse. I was getting regular bee stings for 20 years before I got MS. I believe that bee stings cure MS as much as I believe that small cell cures mites.


----------



## uru55

odfrank said:


> What I said was: "For all I know, it was Bee venom that gave me MS". I continue to get Bee Stings, the MS continues to get worse. I was getting regular bee stings for 20 years before I got MS. I believe that bee stings cure MS as much as I believe that small cell cures mites.


Perhaps the number of stings is not enough for there to be any effect on the MS. From what I gather, the number of stings has to be quite high for there to be any effect. That is 35 stings twice a weeks, at least. And that, all year round. I'll let you, because I've not been at this long enough, I am only working up to a number of stings that will have an effect. Good luck!


----------



## Scott_K

*I have MS*

and I do Stings for it. I was taking pain pills and muscle relaxers several times a week. Started stinging nine months ago and had to take a muscle relaxer for the 1st time last week. reason being I had gotten lazy and not stung for about a month. Just got two packages of bees and going to give a shot at beekeeping. have a great day and BEE well.


----------



## uru55

If all this is successful as I believe it will be, I shall be getting a small hive aswell. Not for the honey, just for the bees. I don't know much about beekeeping, but this is an excellent time to learn!


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

odfrank said:


> What I said was: "For all I know, it was Bee venom that gave me MS". I continue to get Bee Stings, the MS continues to get worse. I was getting regular bee stings for 20 years before I got MS. I believe that bee stings cure MS as much as I believe that small cell cures mites.


Sorry, Odfrank, I don't always notice what is written in the tltle portion. I did misquite you but not intentionally.

Susan


----------

